# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Самодел М-11Д в М1х25

## dutic

Самодельная копия двигателя М-11Д в М1х25. Делал для  модели боевых аэросаней НКЛ-26(в работе).Детали мотора-полистирол,винт-дерево.

----------


## kfmut

Класс! Титанический "запил"! Как делали "горшки" цилиндров? Наборные или точили оребрение? Глушитель(?) тоже из пластика?

ЗЫ косячёк, который бросается в глаза - это центральное отверстие на стальной накладке винта, что-то оно не круглое совсем  :Confused:

----------


## dutic



----------


## kfmut



----------


## dutic

Саночки я попозже выложу-там ещё дел непочатый край.

----------


## dutic

Ребята,может у кого есть достоверная информация об окраске интерьера НКЛ-26?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

С этим вопросом лучше на РККА, я думаю. Может кто и фото подбросит.

http://vif2ne.ru/rkka/forum/0/0.htm

----------


## dutic

[QUOTE=Петр Берестовой;64997]С этим вопросом лучше на РККА, я думаю. Может кто и фото подбросит.

Попробую,спасибо!

----------

